# im new to fish is my sword preg?



## wapaksentra (Apr 25, 2006)

ive read alot on the breeding and discriptions of my fish when she is pregnant, but im still not sure. she has a very dark/black spot towards her stomach, she's had it since i bought her about 1 1/2 weeks ago. The other female green swordtail does not, but she is not getting bigger and is more active than the other. how can i be sure if she is preg?


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

My sword's black spot (gravid spot) takes up almost half of her belly, and her belly is pretty big. My other sword, who I assume is not pregnant, just has a tiny portion of her belly showing the gravid spot........


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

I would say she is preg do you have a picture?


----------



## wapaksentra (Apr 25, 2006)

well i cant try and take one might take a while to figure out how lol.


----------



## wapaksentra (Apr 25, 2006)

ok my camera takes way to big of pic for me to upload. and i cant figure out how to shrink the picture.


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

save as as a .jpg instead a bitmap or whatever its saving as.


----------



## wapaksentra (Apr 25, 2006)

ahhh ok hope it is big enough now.


----------



## doggydad38 (Jan 18, 2005)

The gravid spot is seen on most female livebearers even when not pregnant. My female Guppies are easily picked out as early as 2 weeks. Because your Sword is a mature female you can assume that she probably is pregnant. She looks to be in great condition. I would also say that she probably had fry recently. Give her another 2 1/2 weeks or so and she should give you some more.
Tony


----------



## wapaksentra (Apr 25, 2006)

thanks for the info tried to get a good pic but she is quick lol


----------

